# Angry Bird Fishing Charters Tiger, Snapper, Triggers, and more!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Fished Saturday with a crew of 5 and it turned out to be a beautiful fishy day! Caught a pile of menhaden, and off we went. Had hopes of catching Grouper on one of my live bottom spots, but caught nothing but BIG Snapper. Our average Snapper was close to 20, with the largest being 30+. My clients got worn out, and it was time for a change of plans. While I was rigging for Triggers, a beautiful 6' Tiger Shark swam up to the boat. I flipped a Menhaden out on a spinner, and it was game on! 20 minutes later we had him boatside and I popped the mono leader off for a clean release. Beautiful fish to say the least! We spent the rest of the day catching short Triggers, bunches of white Snapper for the box, a gorgeous Lane Snapper, a short Cobia, and saw a giant leatherback turtle. Outstanding time had by all! Waiting on some pics, so just the tiger for now!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the clean release! Gotta love those tigers!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Congrats on the clean release! Gotta love those tigers!


Thanks, it was cool to say the least! Now if I can just get the pics to post the right side up...


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like the water is very blue. Was it? All we found was green water.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nitzey said:


> Looks like the water is very blue. Was it? All we found was green water.


Its just the way the pics look. Clean green 5 miles south of the beach way east of Pensacola. It was pretty though.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good post!

Any pix of the leatherback? I love looking at them.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Good post!
> 
> Any pix of the leatherback? I love looking at them.


No, We were running to another spot, and saw it on the surface. It got gone as I throttle back...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very well done captain... Have heard really good things about your charters!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Very well done captain... Have heard really good things about your charters!:thumbsup:


Thanks! I bust my butt to say the least!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mickey always puts everything into his charters! I've fished with him three times and recommend him to anyone wanting a good trip.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Those Tigers are beautiful fish. Those big RS are thick out there, grouper don't have time to eat a bait!


----------

